# How long to embroider a cap?



## aidensnd (Apr 24, 2016)

I know there are lots of different factors that will affect the time but generally how long would it take to embroider a simple 1 or 2 color logo about 2.5 x 2.5 inches? 2 minutes? 15 minutes?

Thanks!


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

it all depends on stitch count and how many trims, etc. if you run a 2000 stitch design at 500 stitches per minute, it should take about 4 minutes plus trims/color changes to run. a 10,000 stitch design running at 500 stitches per minute would be 20 minutes, plus trims, etc.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Designs with large fills can be run much faster. Designs will small text/ detail should be run slower. If a cap style doesn't fit a frame that can increase running time. Poorly digitized designs can take longer to run.


----------



## SIGN PRO 11645 (Apr 17, 2017)

machine runs will vary. Stitch count, machine speed, hooping, thread breaks or neddle breaks. you should work off of an average of 5 minutes per run.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

It depends on how many stitches, color changes, and trims are in your design. Figure to run no faster than 500 spm even if your machine rep says you can run faster on their machine.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

No faster than 500? We run all hat designs faster than that.


----------



## Biverson (Oct 20, 2014)

aidensnd said:


> I know there are lots of different factors that will affect the time but generally how long would it take to embroider a simple 1 or 2 color logo about 2.5 x 2.5 inches? 2 minutes? 15 minutes?
> 
> Thanks!


Like it's already been stated, depends on stitch count, Trims, and your machine. If you have a Barudan or ZSK you can fly through them. I just did an order for 50 caps, half cheap no structure low profile KC Caps and the other half high structured flex fits. I ran them all 900 SPM without any pull outs or thread breaks. Could have never done that on my old SWFs. They were 10 minutes a run of 6.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

There are a lot of different factors you are correct. 

Everyone has some moderately varied results depending on their experiences. I usually account for approximately 10-15 min startup (setting files/threads and framing the first run of hats). 
Almost always the lowest runs end up being 4-5 min. where you can frame the next set. change-out time is 1 minute. 
The running rate of the machine is measured in stitches per minute. 500-750 are standards. and usually its a minimum of 3000 stitches for some of the smallest logos. 

5-6min. is a bare minimum time per run.

The longest run I have ever had on some hats was over 1-hr but they were 2.5 x 5.5 logos. 

The actual number of colors is less of a factor (it is one but only because it adds in trims and setup time) 
Color changes adds in 3-8 seconds on top of a trim. 
Trims add in 10-12 Seconds. 
A general number I usually use for trims and color changes is 15-seconds for calculation. 

So in summary:

Shortest time to do a single "one off" hat on a single head. 
Assuming the machine is set to hat mode already.

1st hat: 14-21 minutes. = 10-15min. startup + 4-6 run. Assuming everything runs perfect. 
2nd hat: 6min./run

Longest time I have run on a 2.5"x 2.5" logo that I can think of
17,000 stitches @ 750spm
35 trims 
31+minutes/run.

That said it can be as much as much as an hr or more depending on detail.


----------



## deanambro101 (Dec 18, 2017)

the best tutorial for custom embroidery


----------



## Fbermudez (Jan 19, 2014)

Biverson said:


> Like it's already been stated, depends on stitch count, Trims, and your machine. If you have a Barudan or ZSK you can fly through them. I just did an order for 50 caps, half cheap no structure low profile KC Caps and the other half high structured flex fits. I ran them all 900 SPM without any pull outs or thread breaks. Could have never done that on my old SWFs. They were 10 minutes a run of 6.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Yes I bought my swf about six months ago and I'm learning the hard way on why the barudans and zsk are better.


----------



## Hugo888 (Apr 14, 2020)

All depends on the embroidery machine, numbers of colors, size of the logo to embroidery, the type of embroidery and how the person digitalize the file to numbers of stitch... many factors... not so easy


----------



## rpaul (Dec 8, 2013)

I time budget 4 runs per hour. If it's a simple letter like for a little league, we get 6 runs per hour. That covers hooping, trimming and boxing. So we keep a 6 head for hats with poly thread all the time so we figure box of 24 is an hour. If it is more than 6 hours (144), we change over the other 6 head so we can get them done in 1 shift.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

It all depends on stitch count and speed the machine can handle. My SWF is around 500 to 600, My Berina which is Melco machine is 1K to 1400 stitches for the same design.


----------

